# Just Got a Dinc2 and Have Some Questions



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

As the title says, I just got a Droid Incredible 2 for Christmas. I've got it already running MIUI and I'm loving this phone since I came from a Droid X. Am I right in thinking I can flash any Droid Incredible 2 ROM without worrying about what version the stock was? On the Droid X, you had to be on a specific version of Android (ie Gingerbread for Liberty) for it to work. I assume that was because of the locked boot loader. For example, with the Dinc2, can I flash newtoroot's Incredible 2 HD RLS 1.1 when I'm on MIUI? I'm just making sure because I don't want to cause a boot loop.

Also, how does one get back to stock easily? With the Droid X and other Motorola phones, you would use SBF files with RSD Lite on Windows and other programs or other OSes.

Thanks for the information. Learning a new device is more difficult than I thought.


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

To answer your first question, yes. The only thing to watch for is that certain kernels are for sense, certain kernels are for aosp. To answer your second question, htc uses RUUs, which are basically the same, and there are instructions for flashing back to stock on xda.

Sent from my mobile typewriter with tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

So as long as I don't flash the kernel separately that belongs to Sense to an AOSP ROM and vice versa, I'm fine? Sweet. I didn't think to check XDA because I've been accustomed to only RootzWiki. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> So as long as I don't flash the kernel separately that belongs to Sense to an AOSP ROM and vice versa, I'm fine? Sweet. I didn't think to check XDA because I've been accustomed to only RootzWiki. Thanks for the answer.


Most ROMS already have their own custom kernel, but a lot of users flash different ones. They can give you louder call volume (mainly for AOSP ROMS), undervolting, and overclocking capabilities.

If you are going to use a custom kernel, it might be best to check the thread for your ROM, and see what others are using. Some kernels don't play nice with certain ROMS.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

was wondering what's the easiest n safest way 2 root this fone... my grl has this fone n I wanna root n rom it... any help would b appreciated

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been noticing a warm hue on this phone's display. Is that normal? For example, white is a little yellow orange.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> was wondering what's the easiest n safest way 2 root this fone... my grl has this fone n I wanna root n rom it... any help would b appreciated
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


There really isn't an easy one click method, but if the phone has the .98 bootloader you will find the process here.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990

Translation: U can root ur girlz fone here.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

JAS_21 said:


> There really isn't an easy one click method, but if the phone has the .98 bootloader you will find the process here.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990
> 
> Translation: U can root ur girlz fone here.


I've seen this but it seems complicated @ least 4 me I'm 2 afraid 2 mess it up.. do u no if there's a retard proof version??...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> I've seen this but it seems complicated @ least 4 me I'm 2 afraid 2 mess it up.. do u no if there's a retard proof version??...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's the only way.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> That's the only way.


Maybe sum1 here can simplify it a bit??... or is there a video??..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

kingdroid said:


> Maybe sum1 here can simplify it a bit??... or is there a video??..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I think someone made a youtube video, but I'm not sure. You have to search.

Edit: Here you go...
http://androidforums.com/incredible-2-all-things-root/444428-downgrade-2-3-4-gingerbread-2-3-3-prepare-root.html


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

JAS_21 said:


> I think someone made a youtube video, but I'm not sure. You have to search.
> 
> Edit: Here you go...
> http://androidforums.com/incredible-2-all-things-root/444428-downgrade-2-3-4-gingerbread-2-3-3-prepare-root.html


Thanx man appreciate this a ton... ima give it a shot n hope I dnt screw it up lmao...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Splorg (Dec 29, 2011)

It's really not as complex as it seems. I was paranoid too, but just follow the written instructions one at a time, after reading the whole thing to make sure you have a good handle on the process. A few things I wish I would have known:

NANDROID Backup: Be sure to boot the phone into recovery and back up your phone after you get it configured. That way if you do hose the software, you can reload it from backup, and not have to start again. Allow about 1Gbyte of free space on your SD card for the backup image.

Titanium Backup: It takes a while. Just do it. It's easier and faster than redownloading all the apps you want.

Radio: This is touchy. It's the easiest way I know of to turn your phone into a doorstop. Once you root your phone, the firmware used to control the cellular radio, (Radio, or Baseband) won't get updated automatically. If you reboot your phone into the bootloader (from a powered-off state, hold the VOLUME DOWN and POWER keys), Revolutionary will tell you what radio version you have. Check here to see if you have the current one. If not, follow the instructions.

Oh and verifying the MD5 of ALL the files is smart. Read twice, verify once, go slow, and you likely won't gork your phone. Besides, having a full 2 days of battery on the stock 1500MAh cell is WELL worth it. Hope this helps.


----------

